# OEM Shark Fin



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I know that MANY people have discussed Shark Fin antenna. Unfortunately, although the VG antennas have huge success I feel that $80 is a bit over the top for it. I was brainstorming today and was curious if the GM Malibu OEM Antennas (20837395) would fit. I was looking up pics of it and it almost appears that the wiring is the same. At half the price and OEM it definitely has my interest. Anyone try this or have any ideas?

2014 Cruze Antenna 







2014 Malibu Antenna


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

For me, it was worth the $80 to cover up the stock antenna and have the paint matched to my car. Didn't have to pry/unscrew/damage anything to get it on either . As far as the wiring, I don't know. Someone on the forum should chime in soon with regards to the connections.

P.S. The VG works better than the stock antenna


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The 2017 Cruze uses a shark fin as well.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> The 2017 Cruze uses a shark fin as well.


This is in the Gen 1 section. Would you happen to know if they are compatible?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> This is in the Gen 1 section. Would you happen to know if they are compatible?


I know, just pointing out other options. Let me go take a picture of each and see what they look like.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

It looks like the the 16-17 antenna has different connectors.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That would be really nice if it did - however, you'd have to pull the one-piece headliner to change it. According to the service manual, you'd have to pull the seats to get enough room to get that headliner out of the car.


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

I doubt the headliner would need to be completely removed, just loosened and lowered. The way the antennas are fastened looks the same as the On-Star antennas I'm familiar with on GM trucks. Headliner should just need to be lowered enough to get access to the connectors and 10mm bolt. 
Lowering the headliner isn't super hard either, more time consuming than anything. To be safe (avoid kinking the headliner) you'd probably want to remove the A, B & C pillar upper covers which would involve removing the front seat belts from the adjusters on the B pillar. Front visors and possibly rear view mirror may need to be done as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> For me, it was worth the $80 to cover up the stock antenna and have the paint matched to my car. Didn't have to pry/unscrew/damage anything to get it on either . As far as the wiring, I don't know. Someone on the forum should chime in soon with regards to the connections.
> 
> P.S. The VG works better than the stock antenna


My stock worked better than the shark fin.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

renaku4 said:


> I doubt the headliner would need to be completely removed, just loosened and lowered.


Possible, but I'll wait for someone else to come up with the procedure.  Especially if there's no guarantee that the new antenna will match the curve of the roofline. I'm good with the electronics, ok with the mechanics, but when it comes to not botching appearance - so-so at best. At some point I do plan on running wires for a dash cam, but that only needs to be tucked in. Lower it enough to reach in to get to the bolt and the connectors - I think that's going to take part contortionist and a little luck.

I have a feeling this might be one of those jobs you're going to wish you had a helper.


----------

